# Am I an ESFJ or an ESFP??



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I’ve taken the Myers Briggs test countless times. I’ve tested ESFP to varying degrees every time. However, I just don’t feel I’m either personality type 100%. I took the enneagram test several times and scored differently. However type 2 seems to be what I’ve tested more frequently.


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

Well we don’t know can you tell us why you specifically think you are an ESFJ or ESFP. How good are you at adapting to new situations? How do you feel about plans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Well tell me which ones you relate to the most:

1. You like to create harmony and make everyone get along. You adhere social norms and is very affected by them. You like being supportive, helpful and caring, and sometimes people can take advantage of it. You care about other people's opinions. 
2. You take things as they come, and like to do things for the experience, "for the moment". You are quick to take action. You can get bored with routine, adrenaline is what keeps you motivated. You can be a bit impulsive or reckless at times.

This is all very general but this is just for a general direction. ESFPs and ESFJs are very different when it comes to how they process information.


----------



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

My adaptability is low. But I am not a big planner by any means. Changing my plans usually isn’t a big deal unless it is something I really want to happen.


----------



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would say I’m more like number 2. However I am caring and helpful.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Insight1 said:


> I’ve taken the Myers Briggs test countless times. I’ve tested ESFP to varying degrees every time. However, I just don’t feel I’m either personality type 100%. I took the enneagram test several times and scored differently. However type 2 seems to be what I’ve tested more frequently.


thats ur problem right there! you'll never feel it 100%... its an architectural framework to reference and abstract from... 80% accuracy is all you need, the rest is wiggle room for variances.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

You sound like an ESFP to me, but it's up to you. You know yourself better than I would. :smile:


----------



## InkMyUmbrella (May 23, 2017)

@Adena I have a few questions for you, if you wouldn't mind clarifying.  They're included in the bottom quote!


Adena said:


> 1. *You adhere social norms and is very affected by them* (How are you, as an ESFJ, "affected" by them? Can you expand here?). *You like being supportive, helpful and caring, and sometimes people can take advantage of it* (<- If I believe someone is trying to take advantage of me, I drop them almost immediately. E.g. I can snap back at panhandlers for this reason. Is this an ESFJ thing?) . *You care about other people's opinions *(Why do you care about other people's opinions?).
> 2. *You can get bored with routine* (Yes!), [motivation/change] *is what keeps you motivated*. *You can be a bit impulsive or reckless at times* (at times, yup. usually am not).


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@InkMyUmbrella I'm still going between ISFJ and ESFJ so I'm not sure if my answers will be helpful, but I'm gonna try answering from the point of view of an SFJ:

1. I can be very much of a people pleaser at times. If I know something is considered to be good, I'd try to match the standard. I can also be guided by universal moral values (or the ones I grew up with- it's like, cultural values and values relating to human kind as a whole) and think the people who disagree are wrong.
2. They can! ESFJs are very expressive and headstrong at times. I know I'm specifically not as such, if people take advantage of me in my work place I let it slide and say that it's better that I will get the job done because I do it better anyway and I don't mind helping  I think this has a lot to do with Enneagram as well.
3. Fe is all about other people. When I make decisions, i think about how it will affect the people around me, i like to consult other people before making decisions and as i mentioned, i can be a people pleaser. To Fe, people are the center of the universe. They do everything when their mind is going back to how this will affect others, the external harmony of the people around them, etc.

** Fe = extroverted feeling, which is the dominant function for ExFJ.

Hope I helped and feel free to ask more!


----------

